# This is what I love to see



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Been a long long time since I've posted here, the military has robbed me of all my precious pike fishing spots by packing me down to NC. Starting to learn alot about saltwater fishing, and it is terribly exciting. But I still love the thrill of pike and walleye fishing, nothing in saltwater hits as hard or is as beautiful to see. The other day I found myself perusing youtube and came across this.






Two things are special about this. One, it is an absolute monster of a fish, and it was RELEASED. That's a true Muskie angler. Money says someone already posted this, but who knows, maybe it was missed. But it was taken out of the Thousand Islands, NY. Guess it really still is one of the worlds greatest Muskie fisheries.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, pretty crazy stuff...I heard about it last fall when he caught it. 57 inches long, 33 inch girth!!!! They call it the *McNair Monster*. He has probably gotten more recognition for releasing the fish rather than keeping it.

I don't know what I would do. I've thought about it and told myself I would release a MN state record fish, but probably not a world record.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Throw it back and catch it when its bigger next year!!!! Thats what I would do!!


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't know what I would do unless I was in the situation. If I knew for a fact it would beat the record then I probably would keep it. A world record is the holy grail of fishing, it's what we strive for on every cast. As much as I love that he released it, I don't know if I could do the same. And the next person who catches it, or one like it, if they do, probably won't be as benevolent.


----------

